
Google Maps timeline - onuralp
https://www.google.com/maps/timeline
======
jakecopp
Is there anything open source like this?

I consider myself a strong privacy advocate but I just get so much benefit out
of my Google location timeline that I cant bear to pull the plug.

It's my version of the pin up world map with everywhere I've been.

~~~
silsha
OwnTracks ([http://owntracks.org/](http://owntracks.org/)) could be a good
starting point. It doesn't record your location out of the box, but there is
additional software for that
([https://github.com/owntracks/recorder](https://github.com/owntracks/recorder)).

------
AnnoyingSwede
Utterly useful feature for wet evenings. Can't count all the times people
asked me when i left, and google map location history could back me up.

------
londons_explore
I wish this had a better UI...

I want to be able to search by place...

And see a heatmap of all my travels...

And say what percentage of my time/days I was at a location...

